

 Please review my web app: Bookflavor - NathanKP
http://bookflavor.com

======
NathanKP
I created this web app in a couple weeks after seeing Google Hotpot.
Bookflavor is essentially Hotpot for books.

The main screen can be used to find books, rate, and review them in an easy to
use interface. Clicking on a book's cover will take you to a detail page that
shows a stream of reviews from multiple sources.

Please let me know your thoughts on Bookflavor and tell me if you experience
any problems or anything that doesn't work like you expect it to.

Thank you.

------
Mithrandir
What a cool website! Congrats!

~~~
NathanKP
I'm glad you like it. Out of curiosity, did you happen to rate or review any
books during your visit? I'm interested in whether or not the interface
motivates visitors to rate and review.

~~~
Mithrandir
I rated a couple I've read recently. I didn't review, though I might later. :)

I liked the interface the most. It's very easy to use to browse.

